# Who would you call?



## Doc

Who would you call?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

vBulletin support line


----------



## Melensdad

My wife.

Or my daughter.

Both leave their ringers set to "off" and neither answer the damn phone.  I'd be alive if I called either one of them.


----------



## pirate_girl

my old phone number, as it no longer exists.


----------



## road squawker

myself


----------



## Doc

road squawker said:


> myself


I thought the same ...I'd call myself or my home VOIP number which we never / rarely answer if it's a strange number calling.   If I had to call from my own cell my wife most likely would answer if she could get to it on time  ....but I could resist answering my own cell if I called myself.   

Bob, the one time they'd probably answer is if you were in this situation.  Be careful counting on women to be predictable.   

Careful PG.  Numbers eventually get reused.


----------



## luvs

ghostbusters--


----------



## tiredretired

My wife's cell phone. No question.  Not even close.  Going all the way back to the early 90's when she carried the old bag phone in her Ford Explorer, she has never answered a call from me.

As I think back on it, she's been trying to tell me something for 25 years now.


----------



## snowstorm

> As I think back on it, she's been trying to tell me something for 25 years now.



Probably shouldn't call it the "old bag" phone &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## tiredretired

snowstorm said:


> Probably shouldn't call it the "old bag" phone ?



Yeah, maybe that's it.


----------

